# Let's talk about braided line for serving



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Where's the best place to get it and what kind? It seems like a very small diameter white would be excellent for roller guards. What else can it be used for, what kind and where to buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Search this thread for "Chinese" and you'll find a bunch of discussion of braided Chinese lines that guys have used for serving. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've used the 4-strand kind from aliexpress (Agepoch brand) with good success. It is very comparable to Halo serving, at just a fraction of the price. 

It comes in diameters from 0.10mm (about 0.004 inches) to 0.55mm (about 0.022 inches) in 0.05mm increments. Breaking strenght increases from 6 LBS in the 0.10mm to 100 LBS in the 0.55mm line.
The size of the .55mm line is pretty spot on, tried it and compared to Brownell No4 (which is advertised at 0.021 inches) an it's comparable.

I bought it from here couple of times: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4sxb-300m/32342254435.html


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

10lb Spider Wire from you local Wally World

https://www.walmart.com/ip/SpiderWire-Stealth-Braid/43926727


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

There are several sellers on Ebay just search for Spectra fishing line. I've been using the *4** strand* 40# for string stop, roller guard, idler wheel, and string end servings- around 10 bucks for 500 meters and have had no bad results with it. Center and cable end servings I stick with powergrip or halo.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I've used the 4-strand kind from aliexpress (Agepoch brand) with good success. It is very comparable to Halo serving, at just a fraction of the price.
> 
> It comes in diameters from 0.10mm (about 0.004 inches) to 0.55mm (about 0.022 inches) in 0.05mm increments. Breaking strenght increases from 6 LBS in the 0.10mm to 100 LBS in the 0.55mm line.
> The size of the .55mm line is pretty spot on, tried it and compared to Brownell No4 (which is advertised at 0.021 inches) an it's comparable.
> ...


I'm having trouble figuring out their "line number". Is that size in MM or what is it? I'm trying to buy some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

_ have been useing BCY 008 in white for the last 2 years i like it with clearifyer_


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out their "line number". Is that size in MM or what is it? I'm trying to buy some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scroll down the page and it tells you what the line numbers mean.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Coug09 said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out their "line number". Is that size in MM or what is it? I'm trying to buy some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Line sizes are custom numbers, if you look a bit down on the page there is a table that tells you which number is what strength and thickness.
Combine the images below to figure it out 















For example, size 2.5 is 100lbs of strength, and a .55mm diameter (which i find to be just a hair thicker then Brownell No4 serving, which is .021")
Note: I have no affiliation with the seller at all, just a happy user of their product


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Using that chart you would then have to convert the Diameter listed to inches.
Example .40 mm .40 * .0393 = .0157 
So the .40 mm diameter string is about the same size as Bcy 3D serving.
and the .36 mm is about the same as .014 Halo


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Archerbruce said:


> Using that chart you would then have to convert the Diameter listed to inches.
> Example .40 mm .40 * .0393 = .0157
> So the .40 mm diameter string is about the same size as Bcy 3D serving.
> and the .36 mm is about the same as .014 Halo


Correct


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

You guys are awesome. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried the small stuff for roller guards or end loops? Like the 10-15lb? I'm going to order some of the 1.1 for sure if that's the same size as Halo. 

Does the white turn clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I use white 20LB 4 ply for end loops. Seems to work well. A 50/50 mix of mineral oil and WD40 will make the loops clear if thats your thing. I have not used that serving material for any other areas.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

How does this specific stuff do in regards to seperation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Coug09 said:


> How does this specific stuff do in regards to seperation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't tell you. Only using it on recurves and there it stays where I put it.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does it have the same braided, tough feel like Halo or even powergrip? You can feel those and tell just by feel that they will bite very, very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Really good pricing on amazon. I bought some. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01I...shing+line&dpPl=1&dpID=51uAxUPdYSL&ref=plSrch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Coug09 said:


> Does it have the same braided, tough feel like Halo or even powergrip? You can feel those and tell just by feel that they will bite very, very well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can;t see a difference between the two. Strong and grippy. Comparing the .014 halo to the .022 fishing line though, don't know about the smaller sizes.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hoogie2004 said:


> I can;t see a difference between the two. Strong and grippy. Comparing the .014 halo to the .022 fishing line though, don't know about the smaller sizes.


So you've found the .022 fishing line to compare to Halo, this fishing line is notorious for coming in over sized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Coug09 said:


> So you've found the .022 fishing line to compare to Halo, this fishing line is notorious for coming in over sized
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In terms of performance / gripping etc, there is not that much difference. The fishing line is indeed slightly oversized, that is true. The .014 halo and .022 fishing line is certainly NOT the same size!


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hoogie2004 said:


> In terms of performance / gripping etc, there is not that much difference. The fishing line is indeed slightly oversized, that is true. The .014 halo and .022 fishing line is certainly NOT the same size!


What is the same size as Halo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Coug09 said:


> What is the same size as Halo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 40 LBS (line number 1) should be quite close to the .014" Halo (40 LBS is listed as 0.32mm which is around 0.125"), my guess is it's going to be a hair smaller than halo. 
The next line number (1.1), will probably be a little big bigger... 0.36mm is around 0.0141" but, as you said, will be a little bit bigger. 

The differences are not huge to the stated diameter though. If you have a little room, the 1.1 line should work I think


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I have only used the 8 strand Chinese stuff. It is slicker than halo, but the 40# is same diameter as .014 halo. Chart says 50# is same, but it's noticeably thicker.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been trying the 4 strand braided line in the .32 mm size on my Invasion cables and it has been holding up
very well with well over a 1000 shots on them. The .32 mm size is .0126" diameter but gives me a perfect .101"- .103"
finished diameter with 28 strand fury cables. It matches the size of factory servings perfectly.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

*serving materials*

I've been using power pro 4 braid spectra fishing line for end servings, halo for middle servings and BCY-X string material when making strings for compound bows with no issues, thousands of shots through them. I just end served a bow with spiderwire invisibraid 8 braid dyneema, spectra blend, and interested in possibly moving to 8 braid end and middle servings for future string building. I have done research but not bought any alternatives to halo middle servings. A few issues I have come across is limited color selection and finding high quality, round, tight wound, 8 braid line in.021" for middle servings that comes in black or turns translucent. I am also weary of Chinese knock offs so would like to be able to verify the source, and quality control if made in China. I would prefer to not waste my money buying something and finding out after it's not up to standards. I would appreciate any feedback from experienced string builders, using alternate serving materials, comparable to halo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

NoviceAddicted said:


> I've been using power pro 4 braid spectra fishing line for end servings, halo for middle servings and BCY-X string material when making strings for compound bows with no issues, thousands of shots through them. I just end served a bow with spiderwire invisibraid 8 braid dyneema, spectra blend, and interested in possibly moving to 8 braid end and middle servings for future string building. I have done research but not bought any alternatives to halo middle servings. A few issues I have come across is limited color selection and finding high quality, round, tight wound, 8 braid line in.021" for middle servings that comes in black or turns translucent. I am also weary of Chinese knock offs so would like to be able to verify the source, and quality control if made in China. I would prefer to not waste my money buying something and finding out after it's not up to standards. I would appreciate any feedback from experienced string builders, using alternate serving materials, comparable to halo. Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't bother with 8 braid for stuff like ends and especially center serving. 8 braid line is much smoother than 4 which would be abrasion resistant while casting and reeling in through vegetation, good for fishing, but when you want it to grab a string and stay in place, the extra "slickness" of the 8 braid is actually a detriment. For recurve strings, it might work well but for compounds, it'll move too much and you'll run into separation issues.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Man why didnt I think about this.......... I have tons of braided line. Power Pro, Spiderwire etc. 10lbs - 50lbs. 

Could this be used as serving for tying in peeps?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

meatman said:


> Man why didnt I think about this.......... I have tons of braided line. Power Pro, Spiderwire etc. 10lbs - 50lbs.
> 
> Could this be used as serving for tying in peeps?


Absolutely.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Huntinsker said:


> Absolutely.


Nice thanks.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Huntinsker. I just made a set of strings with the spiderwire 8 braid Dyneema, spectra blend and haven't shot it yet. I will have to see how it performs.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello meatman. I have also heard of people using the braided fishing line for tying in peeps, although I use a piece of BCY-X to do it, and absolutely agree that it would work fine. I have a question, how do you get it to show the post you are replying to here when you make a reply to a question like I see you and Huntinsker have done?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

NoviceAddicted said:


> Hello meatman. I have also heard of people using the braided fishing line for tying in peeps, although I use a piece of BCY-X to do it, and absolutely agree that it would work fine. I have a question, how do you get it to show the post you are replying to here when you make a reply to a question like I see you and Huntinsker have done?


Hit reply with quote under the post you want to show. For more than one quote hit the "+.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

skynight said:


> Hit reply with quote under the post you want to show. For more than one quote hit the "+.


 Thanks a lot skynight.


----------

